# 12 Feet Wide Seamless Paper?



## flipsidestudio (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get seamless paper that's about 12' wide for cheap?  I've checked with the local photo shops but they want $280 for a roll (of course a 9' roll is only $60) but I'm sure there are cheaper places to find it.  

I'm doing a project with sport bikes and my portrait studio is too small to shoot in so I'll be in the product studio but I need a background.  

Any suggestions on other ways to do this would be great too, thanks.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd do it on location personally.


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 27, 2009)

Agreed.  There are some things that look "ok" on paper, but sport bikes look best outside in the real world where you can also do action and moving shots.

Save yourself some money and go outside.  Yes, even if it is in the snow or wooded area.


----------



## Katier (Jan 27, 2009)

use two 9" roll's? It's unlikely the join would be visible and if it is it won't be hard to post process out.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

> use two 9" roll's? It's unlikely the join would be visible and if it is it won't be hard to post process out.


That was my first thought.


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 27, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> That was my first thought.



Yep, I used three pieces for this shoot (had to clean up the seams in post).


----------



## flipsidestudio (Jan 27, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I'd do it on location personally.


I can't do the whole project on location and I'm a studio photographer so I need this practice.  

Using 2 nine foot rolls might have to be the solution.  

Any other ideas?


----------



## Waveoflight (Jan 27, 2009)

My first question to you is &#8220;are you professional or an amateur?&#8221; A Professional would need a 12x12 seamless a few times a year, so purchasing one at any price is not really an issue since your Client&#8217;s will pay for it and, if you study business,  will give you a profit.   

If you are an amateur than taping a few shorter (cheaper) rolls of shorter paper will suffice.  You can Photoshop out the seam later.


----------



## flipsidestudio (Jan 28, 2009)

Waveoflight said:


> My first question to you is are you professional or an amateur? A Professional would need a 12x12 seamless a few times a year, so purchasing one at any price is not really an issue since your Clients will pay for it and, if you study business,  will give you a profit.
> 
> If you are an amateur than taping a few shorter (cheaper) rolls of shorter paper will suffice.  You can Photoshop out the seam later.


Well right now I'm a little of both.  I'm finishing up my BS so I'm stuck in a town where I don't do much work and this project is actually one of my requirements to finish. If this was a paying job or I had paying jobs right now then I would definitely go for the 12' roll but that's hard to justify considering my current position.


----------

